# Low Budget Gaming PC



## beastrider (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey people,
Am new to thinkdigit and feels good to be a part of it.. 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans:The computer will be used for 
*Building Java projects on Eclipse.
*Browsing Internet(upto 5 hours/day), occasional online games and Downloading.
*Gaming-GTA4,NFS,Fifa.
*Watching HD movies.*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans:20-25k*

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans:Am a noob when it comes overclocking..Am keen on experimenting in future.*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans:Windows-7
*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans:More than 250gb preferred or anything that fits in the budget.*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans:Yes,i want to buy a monitor..am looking for any lcd/led(17"-22").*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans:I have a Numeric 600 Ex-V ups which i want to reuse..
Keyboard+mouse and speaker.
*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans:5-10 days.*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans:No,i haven't done any assembling myself before.I have been playing around with my p-4 from quite some time and want to build my first PC now.
*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans:I live in Bangalore.I prefer buying locally but am open to Flipkart.
*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans:I have been googling from quite some time and found Intel i3 2100/Amd Phenom-2 960t or 980 to be a good choice..I want to add a GPU if its within budget.*

Thank you.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 28, 2012)

*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel G620 	3340
Motherboard	ASUS P8H61-M LX	3050
GPU	Sapphire HD 6670	4700
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 250GB	3750
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Generic	600
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	2300
Monitor	BenQ GL930A	5200
KB + Mouse	Amkette Classic Duo	380
Speakers	F&D V620	760
Total		26340


----------



## beastrider (Apr 28, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> *Component*
> *	Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...



Thanks for your suggestion RiGOD..As i mentioned in the first post,i was looking for a better processor..Intel second generation or Something better from AMD..I want to use this PC for at least 4 years..The G620 being a dual core is first gen and quite outdated IMO.. 









*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	 Intel i3 2120 3.3Ghz	6450
Motherboard	Intel DH67VR	4670
GPU	Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card	2530
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500GB	4187
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Generic	600
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	2300
Monitor	BenQ GL930A	4619
KB + Mouse	Amkette Classic Duo	380
Speakers	Creative SBS A120	1003
Total		28999[/QUOTE]

I was looking for the above config..but its 4k more than my budget..
where can i squeeze around 3-4k from above config without affecting the performance?
Do you think CPU and Mobo is an overkill for my requirement?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ Excellent Config. 

@OP as you open for AMD I think the Liano is alos possible in this budget and its a Quad.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

Replace The PSU With Corsair CX430 V2. @2.2K.


----------



## Minion (Apr 28, 2012)

AMD 2.6 GHz  A6 3650 Processor-5,600
Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2V Motherboard-3,600
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB-1,500
WD Caviar Blue 500GB-3,500
Hp DVD writer-900
Genric Case-700
Corsair CX 430 v2-2,300
Speaker Altec lansing VS2621-1,700
samsung B2030-5,600
keyboard & Mouse-any cheap logitech combo-600
Total -:26,000


----------



## beastrider (May 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions guys...

Urgent help required..
I will be going to S.P.Road ,Bangalore tomorrow to shop for my build..Total budget is 25k(fixed)..Speakers and kb+mouse not required.



> *Component*
> *	Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...



Please suggest a motherboard from above list and need a "Graphic_card+PSU" with budget 5k..
(How is GT240 GDDR5 for 3k???)

I have read good reviews about Intel G620...
Is it a good idea to get this CPU and a better mobo like DH67CL,so that i can upgrade to i5 or i7 in future?? 
Whats the difference in performance between i3 2100 and G620 for gaming(18.5" monitor)??


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

Get a 6670


----------



## RiGOD (May 1, 2012)

At lower resolution gaming is less dependent on GPU and more on CPU, but if you're planning for a future upgrade then G620 is the best option. The power consumption of the system is very low. You'll need an FSP Saga II 400w only and for the GPU get HD6670 DDR5 atleast.


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

6670 is the least you should consiedr for gaming


----------



## beastrider (May 1, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> At lower resolution gaming is less dependent on GPU and more on CPU, but if you're planning for a future upgrade then G620 is the best option. The power consumption of the system is very low. You'll need an FSP Saga II 400w only and for the GPU get HD6670 DDR5 atleast.





serpent16 said:


> 6670 is the least you should consiedr for gaming



HD6670 DDR5is way over my budget-6.6k 
Flipkart: XFX AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card
Any alternative here?

Yes i will be upgrading (say in 18 months)..So,is G620 a better option?


----------



## RiGOD (May 1, 2012)

GPU's are really overpriced in Flipkart. Try SMC or theitwares.


----------



## beastrider (May 2, 2012)

I have to finalize between these 2 Config's..
Am confused between Intel i3 2100 and AMD P-II 960T..I want to know about the heating issues with AMD..I can't invest on a CPU cooler at least for now..
Do i really need a cpu cooler for the below config?or will an extra CPU fan be enough?







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel i3 2100 	6150
Motherboard	ASUS P8H61-M LX	3050
GPU	GT240 GDDR5	2800
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500GB	4150
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Generic	600
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	    2300
Monitor	BenQ GL930A	4619
Total		25931






*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD P-II 960T	6300
Motherboard	GA-880GM-D2H(rev 3.1)	3816
GPU	GT240 GDDR5	2800
RAM	G.Skill DDR3 4GB	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500GB	4150
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	Generic	600
PSU	FSP Saga II 500w	    2300
Monitor	BenQ GL930A	4619
Total		26845
Please suggest if any changes to the above configuration..
GPU-->GT240 GDDR5 or HD 6450 DDR3?????????(3k max)
What does rev3.1 mean in GA-880GM-D2H(rev 3.1)??
Please excuse me for such simple questions..


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2012)

At a budget of 3K, get GT 240 GDDR5. But try to invest 1K more and get a HD 5670 GDDR5 512 MB version.


----------



## beastrider (May 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> At a budget of 3K, get GT 240 GDDR5. But try to invest 1K more and get a HD 5670 GDDR5 512 MB version.



I'll try to get HD5670 then..
Intel OR AMD config for my usage below???

My usage:
Browsing and downloading(4-5 hours/day)
Gaming(18.5" monitor) games like Call of duty,NFS Run.
Eclipse,MS Visual studio,Photoshop(cs5).


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2012)

Pentium G620 is suitable for all the mentioned works of yours except Photoshop(cs5). Photoshop is highly multi-threaded and can take the advantage of Hyperthreaded or Multicore processors.
So I think you can go with 960T as it is a True quad core. Also most of the people are able to unlock at least 5 cores of it, if not 6 cores.


----------



## beastrider (May 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Pentium G620 is suitable for all the mentioned works of yours except Photoshop(cs5). Photoshop is highly multi-threaded and can take the advantage of Hyperthreaded or Multicore processors.
> So I think you can go with 960T as it is a True quad core. Also most of the people are able to unlock at least 5 cores of it, if not 6 cores.



Thanks Cilus..
What does rev3.1 mean in GA-880GM-D2H(rev 3.1)??
which mobo is best for 960T???(upto 4k)


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2012)

A motherboard can have multiple revisions which means slight change in hardware quality, features and BIOS modifications. We suggest the GA-880GM-D2H Rev 3.1 version because it offers 4+1 VRM design compared to 3+1 of Rev 4.
Also if you are going for 960T then invest 5.4K and get the M5A880M motherboard or Gigabyte GA-880G-USB3 @ 4.8K


----------



## beastrider (May 2, 2012)

I have seen few RAM's which are DDR3-1333 and others DDR3-1600..
So should i check the memory frequency of my processor and Motherboard before getting the appropriate RAM?

Ex:G620 supports DDR3-1066
    ASUS P8H61-M LX Motherboard supports 1066, 1333 MHz

Does that mean that i cannot use DDR3-1600??
Ex:Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB(DDR3-1600/PC3-12800)

confused!!!!


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2012)

All the H67 motherboard and i3/i5.i7 Non-K processors (Like i3 2100, i5 2400, i5 2500, i7 2600) supports maximum of 1333 MHz Ram speed. In Intel build if you wanna use anything more than 1333 MHz speed then you need a K series processor (Like i5 2500K) and an Intel P67/Z68/Z77 based motherboard.

In case of AMD you can use 1600 MHz ram with the Phenom II processors by increasing the Ram multiplier as the default support is 1333 MHz speed.


----------



## beastrider (May 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> All the H67 motherboard and i3/i5.i7 Non-K processors (Like i3 2100, i5 2400, i5 2500, i7 2600) supports maximum of 1333 MHz Ram speed. In Intel build if you wanna use anything more than 1333 MHz speed then you need a K series processor (Like i5 2500K) and an Intel P67/Z68/Z77 based motherboard.
> 
> In case of AMD you can use 1600 MHz ram with the Phenom II processors by increasing the Ram multiplier as the default support is 1333 MHz speed.



Thanks a lot for such an informative post...I have been learning new things everyday from thinkdigit


----------



## beastrider (May 7, 2012)

Finally got my new PC..I did not have access to internet so couldn't post all these days..
Here is my RIG..
Cpu----AMD P-II 960T---6200
Mobo---Asus M5A78l-MLx---3000
Ram----corsair 4gb---1100
HDD----WD green 500gb(64mb cache)---4200
GPU----HD5670 DDR5 1gb---4000
PSU----corsair VS450---2500
Optical Drive---LG---900
Cabinet---iball class(x)---1200

Total-23100+tax

Am  using my old CRT monitor now..Need to get LED monitor in a week or two..Suggest me a LED monitor strictly within 5k...


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

Cogratz buddy


----------



## beastrider (May 15, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Cogratz buddy



Thank you RiGOD 



beastrider said:


> Finally got my new PC..I did not have access to internet so couldn't post all these days..
> Here is my RIG..
> Cpu----AMD P-II 960T---6200
> Mobo---Asus M5A78l-MLx---3000
> ...



I was wondering if the 450watt corsair PSU can handle my rig without too much of stress?? My processor being AMD....
sapphire HD5670 DDR5 1gb(400w) +AMD processor(95w)=???
Please suggest me a monitor...


----------

